# Leverage



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> Absolutely correct, though I have been changing, modifying, morphing the site, seo, marketing, language, vision, and specifically "My Brand". Funny thing is the Dream website "Vision" has never changed. But the first version looked like crap "in the light of day", so to speak. All of these 'things' are crafted over time and many iterations to become relevant yet alone appealing to the selected audience.
> 
> Leverage is your influence/ability to move people. The real question is where do you want them to go. Then as with a fulcrum (lever) what's the right mechanism to achieve movement. Then the test and measure to figure the energies/influences that don';t break the mechanisms yet get the people where you want them.
> 
> ....Well that's my take, until further refinement. My brain is fried, been in 'formal' strategic planning all day. To me the leverage you speak of is the ultimate action - sum of all the businesses parts operating.


Well, you're getting closer......

I'll peck away at this tomorrow a little.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> Well, you're getting closer......
> 
> I'll peck away at this tomorrow a little.


 yes professor :whistling

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Lol, hey, I didn't make this thread.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Texas Wax said:


> yes professor :whistling
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


When I say this of course I'm referring to my way of thinking. Not saying you are right or wrong.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I prefer to use Guido and Vinnie for leverage, but I'll listen to something new.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> When I say this of course I'm referring to my way of thinking. Not saying you are right or wrong.



Dammit i'm always right :no:, professor ;P----- :jester:

The value is what's gained by "walking through the woods" - thinking through it for oneself. 

Abstract analogies require subjective context to be understood for true intent, anyway :blink::blink:

WTF??? I actually typed that????? :thumbsup::thumbsup:Gotta step away from the 'puter


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Texas Wax said:


> Dammit i'm always right :no:, professor ;P----- :jester:
> 
> The value is what's gained by "walking through the woods" - thinking through it for oneself.
> 
> ...


Now you completely lost me. That is either brilliant or BS.


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

Occo likes to throw these Zen Koans out there--so that he can come back later and smack us with a rod and say " Ahhh, NO Grasshoppah, you mistaken ":laughing:

when I was brought up as a Catholic-we were basically instructed that some things were always right---some things were always wrong-and then there were those other laughable exceptions like " a just war"

today-as an ineptly practicing Buddhist--- I operate from the view that the only thing that never changes is---change itself. Nothing else is ever constant or static-things are always in a state of flux, changing,evolving etc.

business wise- human nature is more comfortable with the more "catholic" view.
If I get this system in place I will be set , If I follow this procedure everything will be OK. 

So if people have something that is working- they will keep doing that untill it stops working-and THEN look around and scramble for a solution or a replacement.

In my opinion-what we need to do is excel at what we are doing RIGHT NOW- but you also have to have irons in the fire for down the road ( an imperfect metaphor, I know)

so-what we are doing today-is very important- but we need an eye for "what about 4 years from now-what about 20 years from now ?

this applies to both product line AND how we reach our customers

right now-we excel at servicing ceramic tile roofs and older slate roofs--- that will be a lot less viable( I Think) 20 years from now, for my sons, in a world where Amazon wants to deliver an on line order to my door-step in under an hour via Drone.

In 2007 we were almost entirely in asphalt shingles, installed within a 10 block radius of my home-and my marketing reflected THAT opportunity( as it had for a generation ) Today we handle slate and tile across 5 counties and market via direct mail-something I never dreamed of doing then( or needed to).

That works NOW- but 5 years from NOW ?

when I first bought a computer back around 1996-1997- most contractors web sites ---were in reality basically an electronic version of a single page flyer stapled to a telephone pole.

In 2006 they could have flashing lights, moving icons and music playing in the background.

today-a service business like Occo's could probably have customers ordering service on line with work orders dispatched directly to the plumber out on the road via his smart phone. I don't know if that is leverage- it's more like excelling at the here and now . It's making better and better use of the existing technology.

I do know- that historically the company that profits MOST from a technology- historically did NOT invent the technology

Rather- the company that profits the most adapts an existing technology, or irons out the bugs in an existing technology or applies it in a way that no one else thought to do, or was ABLE to do .

At this point- I don't think an ever better and better web site is really a "game changer". Sure- it might very well impact an individual business- but in the greater scheme of things it's just a different version at excelling at the here and now.

Delivering a couple of hot, fresh bagels to my doorstep via drone each morning at 6:00 am ?- POW- that's a game changer!

but ultimately?, personally ?- I would rather be able to walk my dogs 3 blocks over to a good coffee house, have a hot cup of sumatra and a muffin while I read the newspaper with my dogs curled up under the table each morning .

Stephen


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not talking about technology at all, in fact I'm talking about the extreme opposite. 

The elimination of all these things. Simplicity.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

What is the question?

What is leverage? I guess its reputation?


----------



## brunothedog (Sep 8, 2013)

piece of mind is all the leverage i need


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

brunothedog said:


> piece of mind is all the leverage i need


I can sell you piece of mind cheaper than anyone and get rich doing so..


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> I'm not talking about technology at all, in fact I'm talking about the extreme opposite.
> 
> The elimination of all these things. Simplicity.



If "that's it" I'd call it traction.

The problem with simplicity - IT's NOT SIMPLE. It's really all about efficiency. Efficiency being the conservation of expense, movement and space over time. That's true advantage (leverage). LOL I know a lot of tradesman who do things simple and call it efficient. Or have all the latest greatest tools and call that efficient. Both of these tend to be about 'ease' of work and that is not profitability, that's just a bit less pain for the same gain.

Kind of like the difference between 2 men framing (3) 18 rise sets of basement stairs in 2.5 days and one man doing it in 2 days and making the same $/set of stairs. And because of the process the single man used - the quality was better. All three go home the same tired at the end of a day. One man applies his effort more efficiently to produce more work. Needs to think a different way, always looking to not waste a movement and time. Simply reducing the number of trips to carry things can yield % increase in profitability. Have to get creative and sweat a bit more - we're in the trades we sell our bodies for money.

This can be applied to marketing also. Most efficient way to makret and build your brand? Talk to the people in fornt of you and make sure your're in front of the right people to talk to.

Well Professor, Closer? :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

No, this has nothing to do with what "leverage" is, that was never a question. 

Leverage is leverage. 

I didn't want this thread, it wasn't my idea to start it because I don't have time yo devote to it.

The "theory" is more about understanding leverage and how to keep it. Like I said, it's a topic on "perspective".

Most companies don't have optimal leverage on a continuous basis. It's up and down and often too late.

Leverage is in everything in life, not just marketing.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Oconomowoc said:


> The "theory" is more about understanding leverage and how to keep it. Like I said, it's a topic on "perspective".


Mindset / "culture" - I'll read what you have to say about it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Oconomowoc said:


> No, this has nothing to do with what "leverage" is, that was never a question.
> 
> Leverage is leverage.
> 
> ...


Sensei, we will wait patiently. :thumbup: In the mean time...wax on, wax off :laughing:


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Did you stay at the Holiday Inn Express again? I hate it when you do that. :jester:

Not a clue what you're talking about, but I'm reading.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> Did you stay at the Holiday Inn Express again? I hate it when you do that. :jester: Not a clue what you're talking about, but I'm reading.


That's how I learned how to build decks


----------



## pibe (Jan 21, 2013)

Oconomowoc is like the damn master miyagi of contractors.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

.... another thought (topic) started and stalled.  The anti leverage perspective thread. 
Appreciate the effort ... but in the effort to 'understand' certainly have spent time without return

SQUIRREL


----------

